# Painting over melamine paint.



## billie1000 (May 6, 2010)

Hi there,
Trims and doors in my house have previously been painted with melamine paint. How do I repaint them? would latex work?
Thanks!


----------



## KarenRB53 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd like to know also what to use over melamine paint. My bathroom vanity counter top was painted with white melamine paint and I want to paint over....what would be the best paint to use?

Thanks


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Lightly hand sand the surface to just dull it and roughen it up a little bit, clean with tsp or similar, apply a bonding primer and two top coats of paint. I prefer SW Bonding primer and SW Proclassic enamel on trim and doors.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Melamine is a paint? I just thought it was a plastic laminate type covering over wood. Painting it is not easy. There's another post right now on the DIY paint section about painting melamine shelving. Personally, it's a huge undertaking to paint it. You definitely would need a bonding primer followed by two finish coats. As for a vanity top, there's no way I would paint it! Water laying on the sink area is gonna make that paint just jump off there in peeling chunks. Why not just buy a cheap vanity top.......probably way more cost effective than trying to paint the old one.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

KarenRB53 said:


> I'd like to know also what to use over melamine paint. My bathroom vanity counter top was painted with white melamine paint and I want to paint over....what would be the best paint to use?
> 
> Thanks


The best refinishing system that I have found for counter tops is from a company called midwest chemicals. Use there aerospace primer, top coat with there creatstain in your color choice and then apply there sealer, but realistically depending on the size of your vanity top and how much you want to spend it may be cheaper for you to replace the top. You could paint it for a reasonable price, but it won't last long. If you apply the system I'm talking about from midwest it would last years, but may cost you more than buying a new top.


----------

